# Will these plants i got grow in my tank ?



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

So I have a 27g Hexagon. I have been struggling to get my nitrates down but I finally after 25-25-30-50-70% water changes the last week got them down to 20PPM and I have 28 fish in the tank now (I had the high nitrates before I added like 15 new fish)

So I would like to get the nitrates lower and keep them more manageable.. I decided to get some plants.. I got 2 Marimo Moss balls, and I also purchased a Water Wisteria plant, a Sword plant, and Java fern..

I couldn't afford buying the larger ones so I got the smaller 3-4 inch ones in the plastic tubes at petsmart.. I don't have nore know what substrate is ? I have blue gravel in my tank the tank has been running for 8 years now.. I washed the plants and got the gel off them and plucked the dead leaves and I buried there roots in the gravel which is about 2 inchs deep. They seem to be holding fine and have been in the tank for 5-6 hours now and look good..

I picked these plants based off reviews of how easy they are to take care off.. Soo yea will these plants grow and help keep my nitrates down ? 

None of the fish seem to be bothering them. I have mostly small tetra's and 3 barbs and a gourami


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the sword plant needs a bit more light than the others..do not bury the java fern..attach it to a rock or piece of driftwood with some black sewing thread...they need very little light..you will even get baby plants growing from the leaves..


----------



## Candymancan (Mar 10, 2010)

well my lighting is a 18 inch T8 8,000k colormax flourescent bulb. I do have a T8 8k full spectrum bulb as well but it makes my tank look too yellowish probably because of the driftwood slightly making the water not perfectly clear.. i like the way the colormax brings out all the colors in the tank..

is this bulb too much ? or not enough light... take note my tank is really deep compared to most normal tanks.. ill tie the fern on my chunk of drift wood then thanks.


----------

